# Rolls Royce Wraith Correction detail



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I completed this car on a VERY truncated time frame. I was foolishly up for the challenge, but in retrospect i wouldn't take such things on again.

The car was repaired and customised by my partners over at Roq Customs, it required some wheel work and recolour, and a dechrome of the large window lines and rear lights

WP_20160427_11_42_54_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

IMG-20160428-WA0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once completed it came over to me and was prepped for extensive machining.
First time in the unit

WP_20160428_13_31_51_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some shots of the average marks on the body. Taken care of with the MF system and d300 on the das6 pro

WP_20160428_14_38_05_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160428_15_00_47_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160428_15_00_18_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160428_14_41_14_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160428_15_00_28_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160428_15_21_32_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160428_15_34_55_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Deeper scratch removal

DSC_0035 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160428_16_34_05_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160428_16_39_46_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160430_08_30_17_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rear quarter done

P1060088 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And a good panel to panel 50:50 (my preferred way)

P1060091 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060092 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060093 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And completed

P1060095 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060097 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

At the end of a VERY long day, the car was corrected and looking so

P1060115 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060116 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060118 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160430_08_29_35_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0028 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Day 2 saw refining start very early

P1060113 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0036 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0039 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0047 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So at the end of another super long day, and totally exhausted these were the finished images. Taken under various lighting as it was about 2 am and dark and snowing outside, so no natural light afters I'm afraid

DSC_0062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0083 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0096 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0101 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0103 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0104 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0108 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0112 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0114 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0124 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0119 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0122 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0125 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0128 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0130 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So after 30 something hours in essentially 2 days, i slept, the end


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

:doublesho - WOW. Absolutely top job as always Matt. Long hours but very much worth it, stunning car and fantastic job.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Superb as usual Matt!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow that's an impressive looking car


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

What a machine that is and What a job. Fantastic finish and can't believe you done it in 2 days!!
What polish did you refine it with Matt ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stu Mac said:


> What a machine that is and What a job. Fantastic finish and can't believe you done it in 2 days!!
> What polish did you refine it with Matt ?


I started with megs 205 as always but it wasn't doing what i wanted so switched to scholl s40 which worked just fine. Spies hecker for oil removal


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

stunning work


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic finish, - spies hecker? What is this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Superb Matt. Top quality finish. 
You looked cold I think you could've put a few more layers on buddy. I could barely see your face in one of the photos.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

matt1234 said:


> Superb Matt. Top quality finish.
> You looked cold I think you could've put a few more layers on buddy. I could barely see your face in one of the photos.


Im following Sia'a business model. Total anonymity lol


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Brilliant job mate, do you know the colour as I want to paint my show car in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lexus ian said:


> Brilliant job mate, do you know the colour as I want to paint my show car in it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will try to find out for you Ian, the flake is insane hey? I can only imagine what a sanded and polished car in it would look like


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Never fail to impress Matt, unbelievable amount of work in such a short time frame. Have a day off  you deserve it


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Will try to find out for you Ian, the flake is insane hey? I can only imagine what a sanded and polished car in it would look like


Yeah it really does pop, it would look great against the carbon I have for the car


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks really well that mate. Big old chunk of metal to be working with so don't envy you.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

As always Matt you have produced amazing results which when you consider the tight time scale that you had makes it even more impressive. The rear quarter and bumper correction are both really sharp...and that metallic flake!! You must've gone through a few playlists on this job! Great job on a massive car...the guys who done the de-chrome have done a good job too.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow Matt that is some detail and stunning photos, D300 on a M/F pad works wonders on rolls& Bentley paint, did you find it less dusty than 105. What did you use for your bright work?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Exceptional work Matt and I commend you on the effort this clearly took. Respect! :thumb:
The thing that really stands out though is not only is the finish and correction flawless but its is so utterly uniform. This RR looks like is was hewn from a single piece of ebony. To get a finish like that takes elite machine skill and years of experience. You've clearly put your all into that finish and it shows Matt.
One word... KUDOS :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

That is one heck of a lot of car there. As has been said you really got an impressive finish on it, bet it looks awesome in sunlight. I hope the client was blown away with it.

Loving the back to front coat too dude, thats genius, as long as you have a friend on hand to get you out of it lol!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

WOW... what was LSP?


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

sm81 said:


> WOW... what was LSP?


DefWax Number One.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great all around job, Matt, especially on the door scratch and skirts, out of interest what pains depth reading were you getting please.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Incredible Matt, you definitely deserve a break after that but your skill and expertise has shone through! Paint looks great will all the flake. Hope the client was suitably over the moon and appreciative for 2 days of mega graft


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is a amazing finish, I know how hard you must have worked in that time frame to reach such a high level of finish, I tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always! How do you like using the DAS 6 pro compare to the Flex 3401?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

moochin said:


> Fantastic finish, - spies hecker? What is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Spies hecker 7010. Its a slow flash panel wipe, the best I've used for removing polishing oils and causing no issues on awkward paints. As its slow flash you can let it dwell for a few seconds before wiping.



chongo said:


> Wow Matt that is some detail and stunning photos, D300 on a M/F pad works wonders on rolls& Bentley paint, did you find it less dusty than 105. What did you use for your bright work?


As it happens, the interior protectors needed mating to remove some scratches. Afterwards it was all protected with glare. Ive been told it works very well, and it certainly looked great in the unit



camerashy said:


> Great all around job, Matt, especially on the door scratch and skirts, out of interest what pains depth reading were you getting please.


I had an issue with this. I expected mega readings, super consistent. Not so. They ranged from low 100's to over 200. Obviously that was panel to panel. But even along a panel, they varied widely. I was, if I'm honest, a bit let down by that



ted11 said:


> That is a amazing finish, I know how hard you must have worked in that time frame to reach such a high level of finish, I tip my hat to you sir.


Thanks ted, glad you are still posting buddy, hope to maybe see you at wax stock this year?



diesel x said:


> Great work as always! How do you like using the DAS 6 pro compare to the Flex 3401?


On a soft paint its probably a much more even finish initially. Anything after that, its all flex for me. But with the correct technique the das6 will correct admirably


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Great job as always!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome work 

Colours are very Bentley, theres one here in a beautiful burgundy/red that really suits the type of car it is .


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Bloody Nora Matt, fantastic work in the time frame! Customer got their VFM alright.

Yet another top job.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Great Write up Matt :thumbs:


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply on the spies hecker 7010

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

That flake really pops!

Lovely!

Just one more question - the owner - Footballer, Drug dealer or Glamour model?


----------

